# Hella Yellow Star or PIAA Ion Crystal



## Brian R. (Dec 29, 2001)

Hi, 

I have a 1999 Subaru Forester "S". The fog lights are H3 type. The OEM bulbs are clear and I would like to replace them with a yellow bulb for snow/fog. I am considering either the Hella Yellow Star or the PIAA Ion Crystal. Any comments/suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in Advance, 

Brian


----------



## BobSnow (Jan 6, 2002)

Both sound like a good bet. Many people prefer yellow tint for fog/rain. Yellow lenses or bulbs will typically cut down on light output. The ion crystal type bulbs are typically not as yellow as tinted lenses, but are nearly as bright as the stock clear bulbs. I think PIAA makes a lot of false claims and are overpriced so I'd go with Hella.


----------



## pec50 (Jan 6, 2002)

Ken Beard at Susquehanna Motorsports has a fair amount of information pertaining to automotive lighting at his site: http://catalog.com/susq/


----------

